# Granite comparator stand ?



## Jim F (Jun 14, 2022)

Has anyone info on a dual post stand ?
Base is 9x12x3, posts are 18" tall.
Cannot find any info on it.
No name badge.
Black granite.
Can post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 14, 2022)

I have one also no name so can’t help. What info do you need?


----------



## Jim F (Jun 15, 2022)

Just curious about it.
The shop where I work has close to 150 years exp. and noone has ever seen one.
Could not find any ref. to it on the web.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 16, 2022)

I tried looking for any kind of resources on a comparator stand and couldn’t find much either. They are used just like a large SP except the beam is fasten to the plate. I use it for small parts and basic comparing Height, parallelism,etc.


----------

